# Back button issue - click-through links?



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Yesterday I noticed I was having problems with the back button in Internet Explorer - when I checked the history I keep finding a random URL in the Back list (see screenshot). It was a different URL yesterday. Do we have a bug? It's not happening on any other site.

This happens when I click a link to a post - doesn't happen on every post, but on many of them. I don't see any other site, or any delay, but when I click Back, it doesn't.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been getting that too but thought it was IE or my computer. I'll raise it with site support to see if they can shed any light. Thanks for your post.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello,

Are these links posted in a thread? If so can you please direct me to some of the links that causes the back button issue as I want to check it out myself. Or does it just occur when you are browsing as normal and not clicking embedded links in posts?

Thank you!

~Kay


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are these links posted in a thread? If so can you please direct me to some of the links that causes the back button issue as I want to check it out myself. Or does it just occur when you are browsing as normal and not clicking embedded links in posts?
> 
> ...


Just browsing as normal. I mostly use the Mk1 section as that's what my car is, and just clicking on a post does it. The screenshot shows one of the many threads that I found it happening on.

Glad it's not just me, John!


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Update: I just clicked on the last page of the "Today I..." thread, and on clicking Back I got a pop-up audio ad (think it should have had video but I just saw a black window in the bottom right of my screen) for some hair product. There was no obvious way to close it. I thought "WTF" and used the right-click on the back button to skip past the ad link, and it disappeared.

I think we have a problem...


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I have reported the odd history back page issue. As for the pop up, does it have a URL on it? The add URL will help us track it down.

~Kay


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

No, there's no title bar, no scroll bars, no URL - just a frame running ads in Flash with no way to close them. I've just got three in a row on the main page of the Mk1 section.

My AV (AVG) is up to date, I've scanned the whole system, and I've checked for suspicious processes (I teach IT so I'm technically competent). I have a feeling the two are linked but can't pin anything down.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It's definitely an IE issue, never use IE and the same thing happened by visiting "today I"  nothing in chrome


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

TTFAdmin said:


> I have reported the odd history back page issue. As for the pop up, does it have a URL on it? The add URL will help us track it down.
> 
> ~Kay


Ah, today it popped up with a little side tab, which enabled me to see the source code! See attached image which might help.


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

hang on a minute......

there are still people using Internet Explorer in 2015??


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

JimmaY said:


> hang on a minute......
> 
> there are still people using Internet Explorer in 2015??


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

JimmaY said:


> hang on a minute......
> 
> there are still people using Internet Explorer in 2015??


Don't be misinformed about the latest versions of IE - much better than they used to be. And without the issues that Chrome has. I do work in IT remember...


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the screenshot! I have forwarded it to the tech team and they will look into blocking it.

~Kay


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

The original issue I reported is back again...


----------

